# regimental sergeant major



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2011)

O regimental sergeant major (γουίκη) είναι θέση στην οποία διορίζεται υπαξιωματικός με βαθμό Warrant Officers Class 1 (WO1) --κωδικός OR-9 κατά ΝΑΤΟ, αντίστοιχος του δικού μας αρχιλοχία-- στον βρετανικό στρατό και σε άλλους στρατούς της Βρετανικής Κοινοπολιτείας.

Αν ήταν ναυτικό, θα μιλούσα χωρίς μεγάλες επιφυλάξεις για *οπλονόμο*, αλλά υπάρχει κάτι ανάλογο στον Στρατό Ξηράς;


----------



## Earion (Apr 1, 2011)

Regimental sergeant major είναι η θέση του. Την καταλαμβάνουν υπαξιωματικοί με το βαθμό του Warrant officer, ή, με τα δικά μας δεδομένα Ανθυπασπιστή.
Αν το κείμενό σου έχει να κάνει με το βρετανικό στρατό σε παλαιότερες εποχές, π.χ. Α΄ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο, η σύγκριση με την αντίστοιχη θέση στον ελληνικό στρατό είναι Ανθυπασπιστής Συντάγματος. Δες τη σύνθεση του ελληνικού εκστρατευτικού σώματος στην Ουκρανία (1919) και αναζήτησε τον όρο.
Στο χαμηλότερο κλιμάκιο, του τάγματος, έχουμε Επιλοχία Τάγματος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2011)

Ευχ, Εάριον! Η απάντηση με καλύπτει χρονικά, αλλά (ως τέως ναυτάκι) θα με ενδιέφερε να μάθω αν υπάρχουν και σήμερα ανάλογες θέσεις στον ΣΞ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 2, 2011)

Σε επόμενες σελίδες του κειμένου μου, ο συγγραφέας χρησιμοποιεί τη συντόμευση RSM (ο RSM έκανε αυτό κι ο RSM έκανε εκείνο). Τι να το κάνουμε αυτό στα ελληνικά; Ανθστής συνγματος; ΑνθΣυν;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 2, 2011)

Το ΑνθΣυν μοιάζει πιο αληθοφανές, ταιριάζει με ανάλογες συντμήσεις των ελληνικών ενόπλων δυνάμεων.


----------



## daeman (Apr 2, 2011)

Ο ΑΣ (που διαβάζεται αλφασίγμα) δεν σου κάνει, με μια εμβόλιμη επεξήγηση ή μια μικρή υποσημείωση, αν χρειάζεται;
Να κάνει παρέα με τον αλφαμίτη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 2, 2011)

Μωρέ θα τον έλεγα ανθύπα, αλλά δεν μου κάθεται καλά στο ρέτζιστερ...


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σε επόμενες σελίδες του κειμένου μου, ο συγγραφέας χρησιμοποιεί τη συντόμευση RSM (ο RSM έκανε αυτό κι ο RSM έκανε εκείνο). Τι να το κάνουμε αυτό στα ελληνικά; Ανθστής συνγματος; ΑνθΣυν;


Όχι, βέβαια. Στα αγγλικά λέει «ο αρεσέμ». Θα παίξεις ανάμεσα σε _ανθύπας_ και _ανθυπασπιστής_, ανάλογα με το ύφος.


----------



## daeman (Apr 2, 2011)

daeman said:


> Ο ΑΣ (που διαβάζεται αλφασίγμα) δεν σου κάνει, με μια εμβόλιμη επεξήγηση ή μια μικρή υποσημείωση, αν χρειάζεται;
> Να κάνει παρέα με τον αλφαμίτη.


 


drsiebenmal said:


> Μωρέ θα τον έλεγα ανθύπα, αλλά δεν μου κάθεται καλά στο ρέτζιστερ...


 
Δεν εννοούσα να τον γράψεις αλφασίγμα. ΑΣ όπως το πρωτότυπο γράφει RSM. 
Αλλά νομίζω πως η λύση του Νικέλ είναι προτιμότερη (αφού δεν υπάρχει χωροχρονική στενότητα, όπως στους υπότιτλους), αρκεί να μην αναφέρονται μαζί και άλλοι ανθυπασπιστές, γιατί τότε θα χρειαστεί να βάλεις όλο το "ανθυπασπιστής συντάγματος" και ο δείκτης μπλαμπλά θα φτάσει στο δυσθεόρατο δισθεόρατο δυσθεώρητο ύψος του 8,33.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 3, 2011)

nickel said:


> Όχι, βέβαια. Στα αγγλικά λέει «ο αρεσέμ». Θα παίξεις ανάμεσα σε _ανθύπας_ και _ανθυπασπιστής_, ανάλογα με το ύφος.


Στα αγγλικά λέει ο RSM επειδή αυτή είναι η επίσημη συντομογραφία. Η αντίστοιχη επίσημη συντομογραφία για τον Ανθυπασπιστή (εν γένει) είναι Ανθστής. Αν το σύνταγμα έχει πάνω από έναν ανθυπασπιστές (και αναφέρονται συχνά στην αυτή πρόταση) τότε συμφωνώ με το Α/Σ που πρότεινε ο daeman (αλλά με την κάθετο).


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σε επόμενες σελίδες του κειμένου μου, ο συγγραφέας χρησιμοποιεί τη συντόμευση RSM (ο RSM έκανε αυτό κι ο RSM έκανε εκείνο). Τι να το κάνουμε αυτό στα ελληνικά; Ανθστής συνγματος; ΑνθΣυν;


 
Δηλαδή, σε λογοτεχνικό κείμενο ή σε διάλογο ή σε υπότιτλο να γράψει «ο Ανθστής έκανε αυτό, ο Α/Σ έκανε εκείνο»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2011)

Στο κείμενό μου, τα πράγματα περιπλέκονται επειδή ο συγκεκριμένος ανθυπασπιστής δεν είναι βαθμός αλλά θέση (ο βαθμός του είναι Warrant Officer 2nd class, επιλοχίας, και περιμένει την προαγωγή του στον αρμόζοντα για θέση του ΑνθΣυν βαθμό του WO1, δηλ. αρχιλοχία). Με άλλα λόγια, ο ανθυπασπιστής συντάγματος είναι αρχιλοχίας και όσο λιγότερο αναφέρεις το ανθυπασπιστής ολογράφως, τόσο λιγότερο μπερδεύεται ο Έλληνας αναγνώστης. Νομίζω... :mellow:


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2011)

Το ζήτημα έχει τουλάχιστον δύο ερωτήματα που θέλουν επίλυση, ακόμα και στη δική σου υποπερίπτωση. Σε περιγραφή, όταν βάζεις μια σύντμηση, τι θέλεις να διαβάσει ο αναγνώστης σου αν, ας πούμε, το διαβάσει μεγαλόφωνα; Και τι λένε στα ελληνικά όσοι χρησιμοποιούν σκέτο το RSM σε διάλογο; Ο Άλφα-Σίγμα; Ο ανθσύν; Είναι γενικότερος ο προβληματισμός μου, δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τα ειδικότερα. Και, επειδή είχα διαλόγους στο νου μου, εκεί πρέπει να είναι ξεκάθαρα αυτά που θέλουμε να λέει κάποιος.


----------



## Alexandra (May 21, 2014)

Έπεσα κι εγώ σε υπότιτλο πάνω στον RSM, που επαναλαμβάνεται πολλές φορές στην ταινία. Ο ανθυπασπιστής έχει περισσότερους χαρακτήρες από τον αρχιλοχία που πολύ με βολεύει. Θα θυμώσουν οι θεατές αν τον αποδώσω αρχιλοχία;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2014)

Αστειεύεσαι; 

(Εναλλακτικά, πάντως, υπάρχουν ο ανθ/στής και ο ανθύπας που είπαμε πιο πάνω.)


----------



## Earion (May 21, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Θα θυμώσουν οι θεατές αν τον αποδώσω αρχιλοχία;



Όχι.


----------

